# Electricity, gas and water bills in Italy



## johnsmith062

Hi friends,

How much is your monthly/ quarterly electricity, gas and water bills.

I calculating cost of living in Italy.

Kindly co-operate

Thank you!!!!....


JOHN SMITH


----------

